# Möchte bei Trust Mäusen das Mausrad links/rechts kippen in WoW benutzen



## Gnyffed (1. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe zwei Mäuse von Trust mit mehreren Tasten, die ein sehr schönes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis haben, aber irgendwie schlechte Maustreiber...

Die Mäuse haben zwei Extratasten für den Daumen und man kann das Mausrad nach links und rechts kippen. Bei Logitech Mäusen kann man mit dem Maustreiber alle diese Tasten frei belegen, bei Trust nicht. Das kippen des Mausrades nach links/rechts scrollt in Windows in einem Browser nach links oder rechts, aber wenn ich in WoW ein Keybinding definiere und das Mausrad kippe kommt nix an (die beiden Daumentasten haben irgend ein Alt-Pfeil mapping, welches in WoW funktioniert).

Und nun die Frage, kann ich mit irgend einem Treiber oder irgend einem schlauen Eingriff in Windows dafür sorgen, dass beim Kippen des Mausrades irgend ein keymapping angesprochen wird welches WoW erkennt?

Ich habe die neuesten Treiber von Trust probiert. Die Logitech Treiber erkennen die Trust Maus nicht und funktioren nur mit Logitech Mäusen. Momentan verwende ich die 7770 Maus von Trust.

Ich kann natürlich auch meine Logitech Maus verwenden, bei der alles funktioniert, aber die Trust Mäuse liegen besser in der Hand.


----------



## Lombak (17. September 2009)

Das Thema ist schon alt aber ich wollte auch hier was schreiben, weil ich genau das gleiche Problem habe...

Heute hab ich mir REVOLTEC FightMouse gekauft. Bei der Maus kann ich das Mausrad nach links und rechst kippen.

Wenn ich mit meinem Browser arbeite, funktioniert das Rad ohne probleme, also ich kann im Browser, mit dem Rad nach unten, oben und rechts, links scrollen. Im Spiel hab ich aber das Problem, dass ich nach rechts und links kippen nicht belegen kann.

Hier sind paar Details, falls ihr braucht.

WindowsXP Service Pack 3

Maustreiber ist installiert.

Als AddOn hab ich Dominos.

So nun hoffe ich, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.


----------

